# Oil Pressure warning



## 03glsinBFE (Jan 2, 2009)

Hello all.
Just joined the board, but have had a 2003 Passat 1.8t since 2005. I have searched the boards for tech questions in the past, and have used the advice on here most of the time. 
I was driving down the interstate when the oil pressure warning went off. Pulled over and added oil and didn't get the warning again till I got home (about 30 miles). Immediately took the car in to get the oil change, even though it had only been about 3k miles. Mechanic couldn't get the warning to go off again, and considered it fixed. After about 250 miles the warning went off again. Pulled over and checked oil and had plenty. The engine wasn't making any noises, no smells, no loss in acceloration, just the warning. Checked the boards and found the sludge problem topics. Mechanic only uses VW approved engine oil and I don't go more than 5k miles per change. He seems to think it is an oil sender problem rather than the sludge problem, but if we change that and still have a pressure problem, my closest VW dealership is at least 100 miles away. Does anyone know if the sludge problem is a silent killer or does it make your engine knock or smell like burning? Any help will be greatly appreciated, and thank you for all the other advice given in the past.
03glsinBFE


----------



## Ratofbsa621 (Jan 6, 2009)

I have had the same problem with my Jetta. I am replacing the oil pressure sender in the next couple of days. I will let you know if it fixes the problem.


----------



## 03glsinBFE (Jan 2, 2009)

*Re: (Ratofbsa621)*

thanks for any info. It seems to have worked for me, but I am holding my breath and wallet.


----------



## BIGDOGSTATUS (Feb 1, 2009)

IF LIGHT COMES BACK ON WOULD LOOK INTO CHANGING OIL PUMP PICK UP TUBE


----------



## 03glsinBFE (Jan 2, 2009)

*Re: (BIGDOGSTATUS)*

light hasn't come back on yet and it's been about 3 and a half weeks. Like I said, I hope it wasn't the "sludge" issue and it looks like it wasn't. The mechanic told me that he did see that issue once from someone who was taking their Passat into Wal-Mart and they weren't using VW approved oil. Their insurance paid to have the sludge problem fixed. I have no idea why he would have it changed anywhere that wasn't VW approved, except for the fact that it may be cheaper. Oh well, glad it wasn't me.


----------



## 03glsinBFE (Jan 2, 2009)

*Re: (03glsinBFE)*

So, a couple months down the road and it all happened again. This time I was near a dealership (luckily). They said it may be the dreaded sludge problem. I had my mechanic fax over all oil change records and service records. They said if it was the sludge, they would cover it under the enxtended warranty that VWoA gave to 1.8t engine owners. I have been meticulious about getting the oil changed and keeping it well maintaned. Have any of you dealt with the "Sludge" issue and VWoA? Didn't know if they try to deny it first like health insurance or what?


----------



## autotragik b3attlewagen (Aug 24, 2003)

depends on if you have done your oil changes on time or not... 
If you have, and can prove it, then you should not have an issue.


----------



## 03glsinBFE (Jan 2, 2009)

*Re: (autotragik b3attlewagen)*

I have all my receipts minus one for ever since I owned the car. The mechanic at the dealership said that they are allowing the fix to be done with a little more leniency on the receipts. Also allowing servicing to be streched out to 6K miles. Hopefully it will be within their guide lines since I have only owned it since fall of 06 (fingers crossed).


----------



## 03glsinBFE (Jan 2, 2009)

*Re: (03glsinBFE)*

Dealership told me today that it is the sludge issue and they are going to have VWoA pick up the tab since I have all receipts. I am going to get lunch for my regular mechanic for faxing all copies to them. Plus I am going to get a case of beer for the other guy I took the car to in town that helped me diagnose the problem and then didn't charge me. 
I am starting to wonder how torn apart my car is right now? Is it possible for them to do some other things while it's in pieces? Nevermind, that's just being greedy.


----------



## 03glsinBFE (Jan 2, 2009)

*Re: (03glsinBFE)*

The dealership has had my car since 5/22/09 and they said they are still working on it. I know that VWoA is covering it, but how long does it usually take to fix the car. Oh well, it will be better to have the job done right the first time then to have an issue again later on down the road when I am not in a town with a VW dealership.


----------

